

Adding Twitter for Mac to Share Options on YOURLS - deanpcmad
http://deanperry.me/2011/adding-twitter-for-mac-to-share-options-on-yourls/

======
ryanwhitney
Heads up, can't see anything. I'm getting a 404 error on the article and a
Forbidden on the domain.

Google's Cached version works though:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:0I2WYDD...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:0I2WYDDZ5sIJ:deanperry.me/2011/adding-
twitter-for-mac-to-share-options-on-
yourls/+twitter+for+mac+share+options+on+yourls&cd=1&hl=en)

